# Peavey 5150 vs 6505+ Head to Head



## reco46 (Jan 11, 2008)

I know this has probably been discussed here ad nausem but I wanted some feedback to help me make a decision. 3 months ago my son wanted an original 5150 head. He looked everywhere and could not find one. So he settled for a new 6505+. Like a lot of opinions on the net he figured they were the same at least inside except for the addition of a 6L6GC.

The outside differences being extra EQ and resonence controls and a different foot swicth, external bias adjustment.

So we go to Long & Mcquades in Cambridge and what does he see an original 5150 used $600. So he trys a couple of pedals in it and then the sales guy sets up the amp only distorion, well my kid starts to get real excited and starts saying this is better sounding than my 6505+. I know were this is leading...

The sales guy seemed pretty honest (I hope) and he told me they are not the same amp, trust me. I then ask him if they would take the 6505+ on trade with a credit for the 5150. He says no because they could probably not move the 6505+ and it would sit in there store for awhile. He also states 5150's are much more sought after by players and sure enough there was guy waiting in the wings to try it also!

So I buy it for my son as L&M's have their 30 day return policy, the guys says A & B the two amps and you decide if you here a difference. Sounds fair.So we get the thing home hook it up play with it awhile then hook up the 6505+ to start our comparison test. As fate would have it our 6505 is having a problem
(loud whistling noise which is probably a bad pre-amp tube. Thanks Wild Bill!

So the comparison will have to wait a week till the other amp is repaired. What F...... timing. So I scope out the tubes in the 5150 - the12AX7 are branded Peavey super 7's and the 6L6 are JJ's. So I think the amp has had a tube changing. I know different tube = different sound - I am not sure whats in the 6505+ (guesses?)

Does the amp sound different? It does sound different but to put it into words is hard. Its not a dramatic difference - Without the other head right beside it, it will be interesting to work at.

Now I have read in countless forums they are identical inside and then no they arn't the same. It has done nothing but confuse us, we cant afford to keep both, so soon a decision will have to be made. After using the 5150 at band rehersal my kid thinks that he can maybe get the same sound out his 6505+.

I think it kinda sucks what peavey did here, saying they have 4 of the same amps but with minor differences, I think they should of completely renamed the 6505+ to a new amp and just let the 5150 &5150II just go.

I've prabably gone on too long now so I'll stop - Anybody else heard these things head to head? that could off up and opinion?
Thanks


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

You're going to want to take this one to FJA (F***ing Jerry Approved). This guy works with these amps all the time and mods them. He can tell you every difference. http://www.fjamods.com/forum/phpBB2/index.php .

I don't think you should get rid of the 6505+ for a 5150. Nooooo. More EQ options and somewhat of a clean channel. The differences could have been in the pedals, the guitar or the cab. Could have also been the tubes.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

If I remember right the difference between the 6505+ and the 6505 is that the 6505+ has an extra preamp tube and more gain. 5150 = same as 6505, 5150 II = same as 6505+.

That said if you're using an overdrive pedal or some sort of boost through a 6505 (or 5150) you're not going to notice too much of a difference...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sales people say a lot of things, esp. when it increases the likelihood of a deal. That said, for some reason things always seem to look /sound better in the store than after you've brought them home...women included 
Audiology is a funny thing too....I was fooling around with a brand new camdcorder the other day and taped myself playing...The tone was completely different. Although I normally like as much gain as possible, and am content with what I'm getting from my amp +OD pedal, in the vid, it sounded WAAAY too high gain-y and distorted even for my ears...Strange.

Even among the same brand and model, some units are just better or worse than others...maybe your 6505+ was a lemon? Who knows, maybe the failing tube also was contributing to a lack-luster sound? 
I know that my 6505+ sounds a heck of a lot better with an OD pedal in front of it. Volume also plays a big part in the sound, so does the cab and speakers used. I personally think the biggest "fault" with these amps is that it has TOO much power for the average person that would buy one. Most amateurs will never get all 120 watts of this amp working enough to get the sound its capable of. IMO, it should have been maxed out at 50 watts, which would have been plenty for any recreational player. As it is, it feels as if its just geared too high (kinda like drag racing a car with really high(eg. 2.53) gears. But I suppose in the same way that horsepower sells cars, wattage does with amps.


----------



## messenger (Jul 14, 2007)

The 6505+ is not the same as the 5150. It is the same as the 5150II. The mids are supposed to be based higher on the +/II, Also the extra preamp tube is actually for the clean channel.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Has your son listened to any of the vids on youtube? You can do a search for 5150, 6505+, whatever.

Here's a good one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P00ZsBNe40E&feature=related

I personally think he has his amp settings NAILED. IMO. The best I've come across so far...I figured them out to be:
Rhythm 2.5, 4, 1, 4, 4,
Lead 6, 6, 6, 6, 2 (Post, so whatever volume you need)
6.5, 6, 6.5, 1

Just start on the far left with 2.5 and work your way to the right until you finish with 1.
Then go back and tweak to your taste.

And then I'd consider adding some delay, chorus, OD as you would any other amp.

edit: I just made a quick recording of my amp, no effects (sound quality is terrible- so is the playing frankly-, as I'm using a $5. PC mic plugged directly into a 2 yr old Dell laptop), but should give you an idea) Sorry for the file size, just used .wav format.
http://www.soundupload.com/audio/0q81s85yp7lq4kl


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if he has a 6505+, there is NO reason for him to get a 5150. end of discussion.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

It's been my experience that 5150/6505's lead channel is more aggressive sounding than the II/+'s. Not by much, but somewhat. The rhythm channels are also voiced a tad differently.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

so to reiterate, why would the kid need a new amp? exactly.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Budda said:


> so to reiterate, why would the kid need a new amp? exactly.


Bragging rights... lol. I'm not a fan of Peavey but I wouldn't mind a room filled with 6505's and 5150's.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

6505 has the same bragging rights as the 5150... so... *shrugs*


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JSX/6505 said:


> It's been my experience that 5150/6505's lead channel is more aggressive sounding than the II/+'s. Not by much, but somewhat. The rhythm channels are also voiced a tad differently.


Ya, somethings wrong if the OP's kid is hearing a drastic difference between these amp models. Its pretty subtle.
I still say either his settings are way off, or that wonky tube is messing it up.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Budda said:


> 6505 has the same bragging rights as the 5150... so... *shrugs*


Yeah but if you have a 5150 AND a 6505... lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

then you run brutality in stereo 

and you happen to run overkill too hahaha


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Well Reco, we've seen and replied to several of your 6505+ dilemma posts....Any updates? Curious as to whats happened since you sent the amp in for repair? Is your son getting the sound he wants now?


----------

